# Fujifilm X firmware update



## jcdeboever (May 26, 2017)

Another useful firmware update from FF, just a month after an amazing one. Back button focus, and all zone focus mode, two neat adds. Plus tweaks. Awesome.


----------



## Gary A. (May 26, 2017)

You are my bell ringer. Thanks for the heads up.


----------

